# The Avengers



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

THE AVENGERS
​

Captain America -- Skipper

Iron Budgie -- Scooter

Wolverine -- Sparky

Hawkeye -- Peachy

Magneto -- Sunny

Scarlet Witch -- Poppy

Nova -- Pedro

Thor -- Khaleesi

Hulk -- Chewie

Black Widow -- Mallorn*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh my...they look much more credible than even the real Avenger's....must be my bird sensitive taste and eye's...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL I spilled my morning coffee when I saw this! They are truly Earth's Mightiest Budgies and such a BOLD ensemble to behold :clap:

Kudos to Faerybee for having Sunny as Magneto, which I'm kicking myself for not conceiving it first. I'm also very proud that Chewie doesn't need a costume and is always the Bold Beast that nature intended him to be!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Oh my...they look much more credible than even the real Avenger's....must be my bird sensitive taste and eye's...

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Randy!
I think they look quite formidable as well! 



Jedikeet said:



LOL I spilled my morning coffee when I saw this! They are truly Earth's Mightiest Budgies and such a BOLD ensemble to behold :clap:

Kudos to Faerybee for having Sunny as Magneto, which I'm kicking myself for not conceiving it first. I'm also very proud that Chewie doesn't need a costume and is always the Bold Beast that nature intended him to be!

Click to expand...

Uh oh! I hope you didn't burn yourself when you spilled your coffee. 

Note that I did give Chewie the requisite "cut-off jeans" as his "costume". :laughing: 
That particular picture worked splendidly to show Chewie's innate "Hulkiness".*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> * Thanks, Randy!
> I think they look quite formidable as well!
> 
> Uh oh! I hope you didn't burn yourself when you spilled your coffee.
> ...


Faery sure did her homework and even made Poppy the Scarlet Witch, Wanda Maximoff (who's also Magneto's daughter in the comics) And Mallorn is quite a _doll_ as a redhead


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This is unbelievably awesome, the birdie team is ready for some action! 
Khaleesi feels very honoured to be depicted as Thor! 
I have to say Scooter looks incredibly cute as Iron Budgie and Peachy looks extremely cool with his shades, it even seems like he is smiling.
Oh, and I did notice the jeans on Chewie!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

LOl Awesome.

But Wolverine is with the X-Men not the Avengers and Magneto is the Enemy in the X-men but still adorable. Chewy makes the perfect Hulk. I am glad peachy finally has a role


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

OMG!!! They are the perfect team!!  I loved it!! 
Dear Deb, you've gone too far with this! You did a great job! And Peachy looks so cool! 
Btw, everyone is!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my!!!!!!! My eyes nearly popped out of my head when I saw this picture this morning...This photo is sure a classic one. Nick you should frame this picture and hang it up on the wall.. My goodness Chewie how come you weren't in custome you should of been dressed as Chew Bar.... I laughed when I saw this this morning. I had Indigo out and he jumped on my IPad when he saw the photo guess he wanted to join in to....


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

You need to add my loki playing loki fighting thor. lol


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*That is just too cute *


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

Brilliant - just brilliant !!!! I would go n see these avengers at the cinema any day xx


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



This is unbelievably awesome, the birdie team is ready for some action! 
Khaleesi feels very honoured to be depicted as Thor! 
I have to say Scooter looks incredibly cute as Iron Budgie and Peachy looks extremely cool with his shades, it even seems like he is smiling.
Oh, and I did notice the jeans on Chewie!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ana!
I think Khaleesi makes a great Thor!
Peachy does look like he's smiling, doesn't he? 
I'm happy you noticed Chewie's jeans.



kcladyz said:



LOl Awesome.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Heidi 



despoinaki said:



OMG!!! They are the perfect team!!  I loved it!! 
Dear Deb, you've gone too far with this! You did a great job! And Peachy looks so cool! 
Btw, everyone is!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Despina! I'm not even going to mention how much time I spent on this one. 



LynandIndigo said:



Oh my!!!!!!! My eyes nearly popped out of my head when I saw this picture this morning.

Click to expand...

 Glad you enjoyed it, Lyn 



eduardo said:



That is just too cute 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Dee



Sammiejw said:



Brilliant - just brilliant !!!! I would go n see these avengers at the cinema any day xx

Click to expand...

Thanks, Sammie! *


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

This is awesome!! They all look their parts!
PS.. Ms. Lemony says when you decide to do the "Revengers", she's hoping for a role!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jrook said:



This is awesome!! They all look their parts!
PS.. Ms. Lemony says when you decide to do the "Revengers", she's hoping for a role!! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Judy! Please tell Ms Lemony when we are ready for the casting call we'll be sure to let her know! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my goodness Deb I'm laughing so hard, what a lovely surprise to come home to today! I can see you've worked quite hard and Mallorn says that even princesses need _some_ secret agent experience!
I absolutely love all the budg-avengers, they're perfect, thank you so much


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Wow, Deb - You have Certainly Outdone yourself (Again!...) What a Brilliant, colorful collection of Super Heroes!!! If I HAD to choose my favorites, I'd pick Sunny Magneto, Scooter Iron Budgie, and Poppy Scarlet Witch - to me they are the cutest.
But All of them are Magnificent, and Each one has his or her own particular charm - Chewy's natural Hulkiness - Skipper's dignified patriotism - Mallorn's innate glamor - Khaleesi's Nordic splendor - Sparky's sleek wolfiness - Peachy's debonairity - and, of course, Pedro's colorful "je ne sais quois"...
I know this work was a Monumental task - (by the way, how's your tendonitis?...)*


----------



## RusselltheGrey (Jan 31, 2015)

This is awesome! They all look great!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Oh my goodness Deb I'm laughing so hard, what a lovely surprise to come home to today! I can see you've worked quite hard and Mallorn says that even princesses need some secret agent experience!
I absolutely love all the budg-avengers, they're perfect, thank you so much 

Click to expand...

You're very welcome -- I'm glad Mallorn is enjoying playing her alter-ego. 



SPBudgie said:



Wow, Deb - You have Certainly Outdone yourself (Again!...) What a Brilliant, colorful collection of Super Heroes!!! If I HAD to choose my favorites, I'd pick Sunny Magneto, Scooter Iron Budgie, and Poppy Scarlet Witch - to me they are the cutest.
But All of them are Magnificent, and Each one has his or her own particular charm - Chewy's natural Hulkiness - Skipper's dignified patriotism - Mallorn's innate glamor - Khaleesi's Nordic splendor - Sparky's sleek wolfiness - Peachy's debonairity - and, of course, Pedro's colorful "je ne sais quois"...
I know this work was a Monumental task - (by the way, how's your tendonitis?...)

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ollie! The tendonitis is under control even though I've been gardening in addition to "PhotoShopping" - thanks for asking. :laughing:



RusselltheGrey said:



This is awesome! They all look great!

Click to expand...

Thank you! 
*


----------

